# ID this point please



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't know squat about points and am the worlds worst at finding them, but this one jumped right out at me today on the job site. 

Not a rock we have growing around here so I'm guessing white flint or chert???

Is it a Hopewell point? It measures about 1 1/2" long.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

If I found it around here, I'd call it a Kirk Corner-notched. It looks like it had some deep notches with a little bit of dogleg like a Lost Lake, but it doesn't have any beveling. 

It looks like it never had the final sharpening done on it, really.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2016)

Yea, I`d call it a Kirk. Would have been a nice one too. Material looks like a light Coastal Plains Chert.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank ya gentlemen. And Hillbilly, don't let that nice serrated edge fool you. It'll cut.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 14, 2016)

The break looks pretty fresh too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank ya gentlemen. And Hillbilly, don't let that nice serrated edge fool you. It'll cut.



Oh, I'm sure it will. It would cut a lot better with some more work, though. I hunt with those things and have spent a lot of time figuring out the best way to sharpen them. I usually end up with tiny micro-serrations.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 14, 2016)

Too bad you broke it.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Oh, I'm sure it will. It would cut a lot better with some more work, though. I hunt with those things and have spent a lot of time figuring out the best way to sharpen them. I usually end up with tiny micro-serrations.


I've watched Nic make points, and I still don't see a rock the way he does when he goes to knappin. I just end up with a pile of flakes. 



Bucky T said:


> Too bad you broke it.....



Found it that way, but thanks for trying to hang with the grown ups. Keep trying.

Any idea what period this point would be from ?


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 14, 2016)

9500-8500 B.C.

Get a sense of humor....  LOL!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 14, 2016)

If it's Kirk, what Bucky T said. Early Archaic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> If it's Kirk, what Bucky T said. Early Archaic.



Sorry, it's my first time in the primitive skills section. I wasn't aware that childish drivel was allowed in here too. 

I promise not to make that mistake again.


----------



## apoint (Jul 27, 2016)

Yep it's a Kirk made of coastal plains chert. Not much of that kind of chert in Bethlehem/Loganville area. Better go back to where you found it and look for some more. Was there water in the area?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2016)

apoint said:


> Yep it's a Kirk made of coastal plains chert. Not much of that kind of chert in Bethlehem/Loganville area. Better go back to where you found it and look for some more. Was there water in the area?



Very little on the exact location. There was about 1/4 or so mile away though.


----------



## apoint (Jul 28, 2016)

Try hunting the closest hill  by the water.


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 28, 2016)

Seriously, dang shame it's broke..  But a great find anyway!  Chert and flint points found in the piedmont are always great finds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2016)

apoint said:


> Try hunting the closest hill  by the water.



That's the other side of the road and under new ownership. No access allowed, I think they're Yankees.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice find mig!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, it's my first time in the primitive skills section. I wasn't aware that childish drivel was allowed in here too.
> 
> I promise not to make that mistake again.



Scooter, that sort of thing is a part of you showing up. It comes along with you, evidently...


----------

